# [ISPConfig3] MyDNS Frage



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit MYDns. 
Und zwar wenn der Webserver den MYDNS NameServer eingetragen hat kann er keine Auflösung zb. zu google.de machen. 
Wenn ich dem selben Server dann meine alten BIND8 Nameserver gebe geht alles. 
Die MYDNS Server laufen alle und die Domains werden auch schön aufgelöst. 
Das Problem besteht auch nur zu Domains die nicht im DNS stehen. 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das hinbekomme das MyDNS auch externe Domains auflöst ? 

Gruß und Danke
Pierre


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Du musst in der mydns.conf einen externen Nameserver eintragen der zum auflösen von Domains verwendet werden kann, da mydns keinen eigenen Resolver beinhaltet.


----------



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

Ok gegen frage 

Kann ich dazu einfach einen Bind Server ausetzen ? 
Oder langt auch einfach der hetzner Nameserver ? 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Die infcahste Lösung ist wenn Du in der mydns.conf den Hetzner nameserver einträgst, oder nimm den von google: IP 8.8.8.8


----------



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

ok wo kommt die ip dann hin ?
Bei den Abschnitt resolver ? 

gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Die Zeile lautet:

recursive = 1.2.3.4

wobei Du 1.2.3.4 durch die IP des Nameservers erstezen musst, welche als externer Resolver genutzt werden soll. Danach mydns neu starten.


----------

